# Grillin' Up A Cure Cystic Fibrosis BBQ Cook-Off



## curecf (Aug 18, 2011)

On September 17th, we will be having a BBQ contest in Glasgow, KY to benefit the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation. It is $50 to enter, and the grand prize is a Bayou Classic Smoker worth over $700. You can enter in ribs, pulled pork, and shoulder. Additional categories are Jackpot Baked Beans & Best Sauce. Entry fee for baked beans and best sauce is $5 each. Turn in times will start at 3:30 pm. All meat must be cooked on site by charcoal, gas, or wood. For an entry form and rules please email me at [email protected] or post your email address below. Check out our facebook page 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php...10650555654052

Come out for a great time and a GREAT Cause!


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like it for a good cause, dont forget the camera.


----------



## curecf (Aug 19, 2011)

I will be taking tons of pictures!  It's going to be a GREAT event!!


----------

